# Hunt Tests and Field Trials



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

The Master Amateur has been canceled. The Spring Grand has been canceled. Local Hunt Tests are canceling like popcorn. Who knows what the Master National will do. One would expect even greater pressure on both Finished and Master Tests. Missouri Bootheel has cancelled for this weekend. I am in Central Kentucky weekend of March 28, but will not be surprised if it cancels also. 

Like all economic sectors, the dog training and testing business, is affected. I hope those who have responsibility are thinking about what actions to take.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I know of one field trial that cancelled because they had out of town judges who did not want to fly and I don’t blame them.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

It’s a complicated decision, but with the health concerns of ALL considered, taking the high road seems prudent. Cancellation is warranted.


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

Who is going to eat the $4.85 thru EE with regards to entries/trials that are cancelled, the hosting club or EE?


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Good one, Reggie! Probably not EE....-Paul


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

We are in the midst of a global pandemic. There is an exponential growth of a disease that has killed thousands. The stock market is crashing. The world economy is entering a recession.

I think cancelling field trials is the socially responsible thing to do. I have a hard time generating much interest in EE refunds at the moment. 

Ted


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Reginald said:


> Who is going to eat the $4.85 thru EE with regards to entries/trials that are cancelled, the hosting club or EE?


Is $4.85 going to break any person that entered a HT or FT, no. Could it break a club, yes. Would it put strain on EE, yes. Pennies on the weekend.


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

All our KC registered Test events have been postponed or cancelled in the UK .


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

From EE



Entry Express refund options are listed below: 

I can send the entry monies to the club via check and the club can handle the refunds.
OR
I can refund back to the card used:
The club can choose to cover the $4.85 service fees the entrant paid at the time of entry and the $4.50 removal fee
OR 
The club can just cover the $4.50 removal fee and the entrant pay the $4.85 
OR 
The club can just cover the $4.85 service fee and the entrant pay the $4.50 removal fee.

There will be a $23.11/hr (minimum 1 hr) labor expense and the club will still be responsible for the credit card fees.




​


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

N. Alabama is cancelled.


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Ted Shih said:


> We are in the midst of a global pandemic. There is an exponential growth of a disease that has killed thousands. The stock market is crashing. The world economy is entering a recession.
> 
> I think cancelling field trials is the socially responsible thing to do. I have a hard time generating much interest in EE refunds at the moment.
> 
> Ted


Have to agree 100% with Ted. That refund fee is inconsequential compared to the projected economic and human costs of this pandemic. Remember also the unpleasant fact that older folks are in the most susceptible cohort. That covers a lot of us. Hunker down and stay safe. Dogs should get a lot of training this season, as they sure won't be running many events.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

100% agreement with Ted. This is bigger than any of us.


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Ted Shih said:


> We are in the midst of a global pandemic. There is an exponential growth of a disease that has killed thousands. The stock market is crashing. The world economy is entering a recession.
> 
> I think cancelling field trials is the socially responsible thing to do. I have a hard time generating much interest in EE refunds at the moment.
> 
> Ted





Good Dogs said:


> Have to agree 100% with Ted. That refund fee is inconsequential compared to the projected economic and human costs of this pandemic. Remember also the unpleasant fact that older folks are in the most susceptible cohort. That covers a lot of us. Hunker down and stay safe. Dogs should get a lot of training this season, as they sure won't be running many events.


Thanks Ted and Bob for the posts. First, I did not start the thread to be critical or judgemental of anyone or group. I agree with the both of you that the situation is very serious. That being said, I do think that there needs to be a great deal of thought so that chaos might be minimumized. Frankly I think it may very well be that we may not see HT's or FT's until May or even until June. 

Ted, the FT game does not have to deal with limited entry. But I do know that there are those that desire to qualfy for the Nationals. I have no idea what the requirements are to qualify but I would hope that those responsible, will think about having plans about what to do, based on how long it will be before FTs' resume normally. Ted, what should be done if there were no trials till Aug. 1? What would that do to the entries for both the Open and Amateur? Would it result in only one half or one third the number of dogs qualifying? I have no idea if it would affect either but I do know it would affect the Master National. The Master Amateur has been cancelled and I don't think there is any thought to even run it. So it will be in the spring of 2021 and qualifications only started the 1st of March and not much worry about it for a while. 

I started this thread simply to call attention that there needs to be contingency plans based on the normal resumption of HTs' and FTs' in the future. Is it reasonable to delay the dates of these National tests? Is it reasonable to relax the qualifications based on resumption of local tests? Are there other solutions that can work just as well? I was not thinking of EE or the cost to the owners or handlers or the clubs. I was thinking that we simply need to work toward continuing to make our tests and trials a great time to run our dogs, see old friends and make new ones.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

China detected COVID 19 in December 2019. Since then over 2000 people have died in China from the virus. Epidemiologists have praised the response to the virus in countries like Korea and Taiwan (who dealt with virus spread from SARS). Those same epidemiologists have criticized European countries and the United States for not addressing the disease more aggressively. In Italy, the death toll is currently 1,809. Italy is in lockdown. Epidemiologists warn that the infection curve for the United States will likely mirror that of Italy. France has initiated "Shelter in Place" (travel only for food, medicine, and emergencies). Seven counties in the Bay Area of California have ordered "Shelter in Place." The mayor in New York City has warned his constituency to prepare for a "lockdown" (Shelter in Place). Shelter in Place is around the corner for all of us in the United States.

I think it unlikely that the virus crisis will subside for 3-4 months. And I suspect that we will be dealing with virus consequences for much longer than that.

I think we all have bigger things to worry about that when the Field Trial season will begin again. I doubt that there will be a National Amateur this year. I just can't see that the virus will be under control in less than 3 months. 

Personally, I wish that the NARC would take the lead, cancel the 2020 NARC, and lead the way in our community. This is not a time to be conducting Field Trials or worrying about when they will begin. 

It's time for all of us to do what we can to "flatten the curve" for the disease.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Thank you Ted I can’t believe people don’t get it.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Ted Shih said:


> China detected COVID 19 in December 2019. Since then over 2000 people have died in China from the virus. Epidemiologists have praised the response to the virus in countries like Korea and Taiwan (who dealt with virus spread from SARS). Those same epidemiologists have criticized European countries and the United States for not addressing the disease more aggressively. In Italy, the death toll is currently 1,809. Italy is in lockdown. Epidemiologists warn that the infection curve for the United States will likely mirror that of Italy. France has initiated "Shelter in Place" (travel only for food, medicine, and emergencies). Seven counties in the Bay Area of California have ordered "Shelter in Place." The mayor in New York City has warned his constituency to prepare for a "lockdown" (Shelter in Place). Shelter in Place is around the corner for all of us in the United States.
> 
> I think it unlikely that the virus crisis will subside for 3-4 months. And I suspect that we will be dealing with virus consequences for much longer than that.
> 
> ...


As a trial attorney Ted, where does the 1st Amendment fit into this? The right to assemble. Does the government have a legal right to keep everyone home? This time its corona, next time its a political disagreement.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

First Amendment not absolute. The old example - can’t run into a theater and yell fire. However I’m sure if it happens it will be litigated and will end up in the Supreme Court. Looking forward to Ginsburg opinion.


----------



## Twin Willows Labs (Feb 4, 2014)

I'd also think this is probably much more of a Tenth Amendment issue than a First.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Rather than constitutional debate, I would focus on epidemiological modeling of the spread of disease and why "flattening the curve" is critical. Italy did not address the issue until too late, the curve spiked, and the demand for hospital beds and respirators have exceeded need. Consequently, Italian doctors are in the unfortunate position of turning away critical patients, which amounts to a death sentence. Anyone who chooses to act as though their behavior impacts only themselves is ignorant of how disease is transmitted. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/world/corona-simulator/


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

Wash your hands, keep your distance, stay home if you feel ill. More than anything think of others not just yourself. 

WE ARE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Reginald said:


> Wash your hands, keep your distance, stay home if you feel ill. More than anything think of others not just yourself.
> 
> WE ARE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER.


Don’t forget Don’t Touch Your Face!


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

EdA said:


> Don’t forget Don’t Touch Your Face!


Yeah very good point, I have a big problem with that one, especially around my mouth. GEEZ


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

EdA said:


> Don’t forget Don’t Touch Your Face!


On a small positive note, maybe this will convince people to quit vaping.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Ted Shih said:


> We are in the midst of a global pandemic. There is an exponential growth of a disease that has killed thousands. The stock market is crashing. The world economy is entering a recession.
> 
> I think cancelling field trials is the socially responsible thing to do. I have a hard time generating much interest in EE refunds at the moment.
> 
> Ted


FYI 


[url]https://www.akc.org/press-center/covid-19-updates-from-the-american-kennel-club/[/URL]
[url]https://www.akc.org/sports/event-cancellations/[/URL]​


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Instead of demonstrating leadership, this is what the AKC states:

_Local clubs are in the best position to determine if their event should be cancelled or delayed given the specifics of their situation. These decisions should be made in consultation with the facility provider and information from state/local governments. Other considerations include the size of the event, indoor/outdoor settings, access to handwashing stations, local transportation systems, and the availability of judges. The AKC is here to assist in any way possible._


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Ted Shih said:


> China detected COVID 19 in December 2019. Since then over 2000 people have died in China from the virus. Epidemiologists have praised the response to the virus in countries like Korea and Taiwan (who dealt with virus spread from SARS). Those same epidemiologists have criticized European countries and the United States for not addressing the disease more aggressively. In Italy, the death toll is currently 1,809. Italy is in lockdown. Epidemiologists warn that the infection curve for the United States will likely mirror that of Italy. France has initiated "Shelter in Place" (travel only for food, medicine, and emergencies). Seven counties in the Bay Area of California have ordered "Shelter in Place." The mayor in New York City has warned his constituency to prepare for a "lockdown" (Shelter in Place). Shelter in Place is around the corner for all of us in the United States.
> 
> I think it unlikely that the virus crisis will subside for 3-4 months. And I suspect that we will be dealing with virus consequences for much longer than that.
> 
> ...


Ted, I started the thread because I am Hunt Chariman of my local HRC club. We cancelled our Spring test because our weekend fell on Easter Sunday and the club felt it inappropriate to hold it. So this has not been a concern with our Spring Test. 

I am not concerned about the present decisions of canceling tests. I am much more concerned about the future and what can be done to transition back to normal when the time is appropriate. I want to anticipate problems and make decisions as far in advance as possible, realizing that there will be decisions much later than I would like. 
Our president in actually in Australia for the month. Our club tries to meet monthly and I suspect that we may need to meet via conference call. We need to decide the latest date that we may want to cancel. Only today, I realized that since our tests are held on private property, I need to discuss with the owners, any concerns then might have. 

I need to contact judges and hear any concerns they have judging and deal with their concerns if possible. I need to keep club members involved and secure in the belief that we can do this if it is determined that it can be done, safely and appropriately. We plan on having 4 Finished , 1 Seasoned and 1 Started test. I need to hear from handlers if there is a greater need and then see if we can accomodate more if necessary. I need to contact Janet Kimbrough who owns Hunt Secretary and get her advice as to best when to open our Hunt Test. I need to contact our source of birdboys to see what concerns they may have. In short, there are many more things I must consider now, than I had to in the past. 

If it is appropriate to have our HT, I want to eliminate as many concerns due to the virus as possible. I want the handlers, judges, volunteers, dog owners, spectators and all others associated with the HT, to enjoy themselves, free of controversy. 

Lastly, viruses tend to be vulnerable to warm and humid weather. I do think if this remains a serious issue through the Summer and into the Fall, we will still have the issue in the Spring of 2021. But I do believe this emergency will come to an end and HTs' and FTs' will again provide joy to many. I just sincerely hope that we will be ready when that time comes. I want to hope for the best and prepare for the worst. I intend to look as far past my nose that I possibly can and that requires the help of as many as possible. 

Cary


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Instead of demonstrating leadership, this is what the AKC states:
> 
> _Local clubs are in the best position to determine if their event should be cancelled or delayed given the specifics of their situation. These decisions should be made in consultation with the facility provider and information from state/local governments. Other considerations include the size of the event, indoor/outdoor settings, access to handwashing stations, local transportation systems, and the availability of judges. The AKC is here to assist in any way possible._


What I would expect considering their non stance on silver labs. (Please dont side track this discussion to a silver lab conversation)
I'm not at all in favor of more govt. but they might state a position instead of simply repeating what is already out in the media.
MP


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

As of 1:23 Eastern, the death toll in Italy was 3405 . . . roughly 3 times what Ted reported 24 hours ago.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

As part of my daily routine, I review the news through the following: Associated Press, NPR, and the Washington Post. I have found the Washington Post to be especially thorough in its coverage of COVID 19. As a public service, the Washington Post is offering its coverage on COVID 19 for free. Here is a sobering article on virus projections for the United States

https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/03/19/coronavirus-projections-us/

Some sobering excerpts




> In the worst-case scenario, America is on a trajectory toward 1.1 million deaths. That model envisions the sick pouring into hospitals, overwhelming even makeshift beds in parking lot tents. Doctors would have to make agonizing decisions about who gets scarce resources. Shortages of front-line clinicians would worsen as they get infected, some dying alongside their patients. Trust in government, already tenuous, would erode further.





> That grim scenario is by no means a foregone conclusion — as demonstrated by countries like South Korea which has reduced its new cases a day from hundreds to dozens with aggressive steps to bolster their health system.If Americans embrace drastic restrictions and school closures, for instance, we could see a death toll closer to thousands and a national sigh of relief as we prepare for a grueling but surmountable road ahead.
> “We’re looking at Italy, which is currently 10 days ahead of us, and what they’ve had to do,” said Maria Carney, Northwell’s chief of geriatrics. Carney was health commissioner for New York’s Nassau County during the 2009 H1N1 outbreak and has worked furiously on Northwell’s plans to prepare for the coming tsunami.


----------



## pspears (Nov 10, 2014)

I haven’t had to deal with an AKC/EE cancellation yet this year, but I was entered in 2 weekends of HRC tests in April that were cancelled before they closed. Hunt Secretary refunded our entire entry fee, no fees withheld. I guess it might have been different if they had already closed, but it was a pleasant surprise. At least we won’t have to stress over getting into master tests until April.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

If you have an event on EE, wise to cancel before the close.
if you are not sure, Tara can close entries. If you decide to hold event, then can open, right before.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I think the most difficult part of all of this is the lost moment in time.

So many have worked so diligently for so long to reach the point they're at right now.
Dog and Handler.

Once the moment is gone its gone forever.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

road kill said:


> I think the most difficult part of all of this is the lost moment in time.
> 
> So many have worked so diligently for so long to reach the point they're at right now.
> Dog and Handler.
> ...


*

*

a dog's competitive career is short in the scheme of things, this might end some careers a season early or a dog may miss a whole season, especially a female dog or one that may be bred, that time cant be made up..."Father Time waits for no one"


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

RK and Bon, thank you for expressing an emotion i had yet to define. My older dog, 9, this was going to be his year for running AA. He’s never going to win points, but i looked forward to going 3 series with him. Will probably not get another season. But i also have an 8 month old that i hoped to break out in the Fall. Plans change, goals shift, but i still get to love and enjoy good dogs!


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

The retriever community will be affected but we all need to remember that in the grand scheme of things this endeavor is not life and death. As a whole we need to be mindful of those who derive their livelihood from this sport which will be placed on hold. Revenue streams will be impacted from trainers to bird suppliers. If the games are to continue then we will need trainers, bird suppliers ect, ect. All of these businesses will be put in a strain with the cancellations.

Secondly, Ted"s information regarding SARS and Taiwan leaves me hopeful. As SARS is Cov 1 and 2 and both were rampant in Taiwan and we know they fared far better against this virus. Perhaps there is some cross immunity and if so then a vaccine can be developed quickly. As normal I will state that I am not an expert in this field (no pelts) but simply passing along my observations.


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

fishduck said:


> The retriever community will be affected but we all need to remember that in the grand scheme of things this endeavor is not life and death. As a whole we need to be mindful of those who derive their livelihood from this sport which will be placed on hold. Revenue streams will be impacted from trainers to bird suppliers. If the games are to continue then we will need trainers, bird suppliers ect, ect. All of these businesses will be put in a strain with the cancellations.
> 
> Secondly, Ted"s information regarding SARS and Taiwan leaves me hopeful. As SARS is Cov 1 and 2 and both were rampant in Taiwan and we know they fared far better against this virus. Perhaps there is some cross immunity and if so then a vaccine can be developed quickly. As normal I will state that I am not an expert in this field (no pelts) but simply passing along my observations.


Thanks Mark. I will be calling for you to judge and asking advice as to what needs to be done for the judges if we indeed have a HT in the Fall. 
All preparations may be for nothing but better to be prepared than trying to deal with chaos. Given the eternal optimist I am,this also will end and I intend to do what is necessary to see that our sport continues smoothly.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

2tall said:


> RK and Bon, thank you for expressing an emotion i had yet to define. My older dog, 9, this was going to be his year for running AA. He’s never going to win points, but i looked forward to going 3 series with him. Will probably not get another season. But i also have an 8 month old that i hoped to break out in the Fall. Plans change, goals shift, but i still get to love and enjoy good dogs!


My dog is 12.
We were going to try to run a couple tests this summer just to enjoy.

Pretty much his last hurrah.

We will just run some nice set ups.
He doesn't care.
But a couple friends have share how close they are to some titles and such.
That is all changed now.

Don't know the answer.
Just know this seems more important than $5 or so refund.

At least from my perspective.

And I do know what losing a competitive season or 2 or 3 can do.
We lost 3 seasons to CCL injuries and surgeries!

Enjoy this time with your dogs, it's far more important than money!!

All the best to those put in a tough spot!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

So post #9 the EE refund options. If a club canceled an event. For public safety. They are hit with a $23.11 fee for the EE person taking 5 minutes to enter the cancellation? And the club still pays all cc fees? Seems a bit harsh? Like a $40 roll of toilet paper harsh!


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

I wonder if CC companies are doing anything regarding fees in cases like this? It is crazy to think they wouldn't (at least partially), if approached by the clubs?

EE should as well - if not all, at least some percentage.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Tobias said:


> I wonder if CC companies are doing anything regarding fees in cases like this? It is crazy to think they wouldn't (at least partially), if approached by the clubs?
> 
> EE should as well - if not all, at least some percentage.



The credit card companies will not respond. They have bigger problems than a few measly refunds. If the COVID 19 path accelerates (as it is certain to do) and the economy continues to tank (as it is also certain to do), then the credit card companies are looking at massive defaults and bankruptcies.

EE's profit margin is razor thin. Decreasing the service fees will insure its demise. 

COVID 19 is bringing a new economic reality.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Kenneth Niles Bora said:


> So post #9 the EE refund options. If a club canceled an event. For public safety. They are hit with a $23.11 fee for the EE person taking 5 minutes to enter the cancellation? And the club still pays all cc fees? Seems a bit harsh? Like a $40 roll of toilet paper harsh!


No disrespect intended Ken , do you feel the same of trades charging a trip charge and a minimum for coming to your house to spend 10 minutes fixing a problem with your water heater or snaking a toilet ? 

Knowing I am paying a flat rate seems reasonable.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

It's a case-by-case thing for me. The one man one truck electrician and plumber who come and work I have no problem with. The big mega car dealership who says they will inspect my truck as long as I own it for free. Then charges me $25 minimum hourly rate to change that little light bulb next to my registration plate. I have had a problem with that for years. My brother is an automotive technician. He has told me he can make his dealership 12 to 16 billable hours during his eight hour shift. Of course he is paid for 8 hours. And branching off, while this new virus is widespread and will kill people. In the long run more of us are going to die from the bacon cheeseburger with maple balsamic caramelized onions I just made for my lunch. Or from goosers Pop-Tarts. Due to heart disease and diabetes. Than this covid-19 will end up killing. Yet the unbridled hysteria reigns supreme!


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

Tobias said:


> I wonder if CC companies are doing anything regarding fees in cases like this? It is crazy to think they wouldn't (at least partially), if approached by the clubs?
> 
> EE should as well - if not all, at least some percentage.


It is crazy to think that they would!!!!!!
Double the work and giving the $ back is crazy for any institution that is expected to report to stockholders. 
Griping over the refund fee shows small minded, short sighted thinking in the big scheme of things. In the cost of running in a HT or FT. the fee that EE charges is miniscule. They provide a great service for next to nothing and get very little thanks for it. 
Participants who remember the mail in , fill out the forms on paper, send a check in with your entry will gladly pay triple cost of what EE charges now to not have the hassles associated with that. 
There is a bigger picture to see here.
MP


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Kenneth Niles Bora said:


> Yet the unbridled hysteria reigns supreme!


"Unbridled hysteria" Really?

Hysteria An exaggerated or uncontrollable emotion or excitement, especially among a group of people.


Worldwide, it took three months to reach 200,000 reported cases of COVID 19. In the past 12 days, another 100,000 cases were reported.


On February 15, Italy had no reported cases of COVID 19. Since then, Italy had 53,578 reported cases. Of those, 4,825 died. In the past 24 hours, 793 people died in Italy from the virus.


Earlier today, Spain reported 324 cases in 24 hours, the country’s largest single day death toll. 


In the United States, there are 20,000 confirmed cases of the virus.
However, this is less than the actual number of cases. For example, in California and New York, there are insufficient tests available, so testing is being restricted to people who are hospitalized or serve as health care workers. 


To date, we have had 278 deaths from the virus. Most epidemiological experts believe that unless the United States engages in aggressive efforts to curb COVID 19, that the death rates in the United States will parallel those in Italy.

Unfortunately, rather than "unbridled hysteria." I view things as too little, and perhaps too late.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

278 deaths so far you say? Well, my telephone tells me as of March 10 2020, 381 people have been shot in the city of Chicago alone. But that didn't keep be any of them home at a social distance. This could be called a mere drop in the human bucket of death.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Maybe this will help.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgBla7RepXU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Kenneth Niles Bora said:


> 278 deaths so far you say? Well, my telephone tells me as of March 10 2020, 381 people have been shot in the city of Chicago alone. But that didn't keep be any of them home at a social distance. This could be called a mere drop in the human bucket of death.


No disrespect Ken, most of us can avoid Chicago as well as the lifestyle that many, probably most but not all, of the shooting victims lead. This virus has frightening potential and it is difficult if not impossible for many to avoid being exposed to it.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

drunkenpoacher said:


> No disrespect Ken, most of us can avoid Chicago as well as the lifestyle that many, probably most but not all, of the shooting victims lead. This virus has frightening potential and it is difficult if not impossible for many to avoid being exposed to it.



We will all be exposed to it eventually. The issue is the rate of exposure. If you engage in active measures - like social distancing - then the rate flattens, you don't overwhelm the health care system, and people live. You put your head in the sand - can you say Iran, Italy - then the rates spike, the health care facilities are overwhelmed and people who need treatment do not get it and die. The link that Ed posted gives a great description of the epidemiology of disease.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

My wife (70) and I (74) have medical problems, hers worse than mine. It is distressing when some trivialize the threat of this virus when you consider that shaking the wrong hand or being in line at the supermarket behind the wrong person could literally be the beginning of the end of your life. We live in a rural area, I have quit doing anything away from home other than the essential of grocery shopping and training my dogs with 2 or 3 friends in similar circumstances. We still have to see doctors for ongoing problems and take measures to protect ourselves to the extent that we can. It is going to be a long several months and even given good health our lifestyle is likely permanently altered. Urge your friends and family members to protect themselves, their life literally depends on it. I hope the worst case scenario does not come to pass, good luck to all.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

The new saying “we are in this together” so no one is alone. To prevent isolation yell out good morning, afternoon, night to your neighbor. 
Good Morning Everyone


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I encourage everyone to get educated about COVID 19. 

Every morning, I read updates from the Associated Press (free), NPR (free) and the Washington Post (subscription). The Washington Post offers free subscription for its articles on the virus. See e.g.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...426d82-6b85-11ea-abef-020f086a3fab_story.html

The key points about COVID 19

1) Over time, all of us will be exposed to it. So, it is not a matter of if, but when.

2) For most people, the virus is not deadly. In fact, some infected people are asymptomatic (that is, they are infected, but show no symptoms of the disease). But, for those at risk (over 65, health issues), the virus can be deadly. The issue is whether health care is available to assist those people. 

3) The health issue is the rate of exposure. A faster rate of exposure means that health organizations are overwhelmed by demand and that more people die. A slower rate of exposure means that health organizations are able to provide services to the sick, and that less people die.

So, we all help each other by social distancing, and being willing to change our habits.

You have only to look at Italy to see what happens when you decide to change your behavior too late


Ted


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

I totally agree Ted. My view is that everyone will be exposed to COVID-19. Some people will have little to no symptoms and others will unfortunately pass away. I hope I am in the former group as I have a few titles I’d like to earn on my little guy some day. 🙂 Stay healthy everyone.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

People with medcal issues probaly view this as business usual.. Diabetics, in particular must be Very careful to protect themselfves from any infections.. Are always told to contact the doctor if you have flu symtoms. Always get a flu /pnemonia shot.. Tetanus vaccinations be kept current.. Zinc intake increased.. Low fat/carb diet. exercise. constant metering.. Our immune systems are weak..

I am staying home.. My wife refuses to let me leave the house..

People that really know me ,know me as anti social anyways, so all this is just another day..

I feel happy we moved to a smaller/less populated place.. I don't think there has been a confirmed case in the Grand / Uncompahgre valleys of western Colorado yet.. But remember,, People who only had slight cold symptoms,,and were tested, their test came back positive,, so who knows who has it or doesn't.. 


Disease in the herd populations of the planet ,is common..

I have witnessed when climate change in ares where deer and elk live, can be brutal to animal numbers..

We should feel fortunate, we have medicines ,Shelter/Heat,, for humans to help us through things..

It is selfish to ignore suggestions from experts when serious situations arise.. 

As always IF YOU ARE SICK,,, stay home from work.. If you are healthy ,avoid sick people like a plaque.. If you are a BOSS don't be an ASS!

We are all part of a heard.. If you are a person who has enjoyed great health your whole life,,count your blessings.. Continue to take care of yourself.. 

Do your part.. Take a good hard look in the mirror.. Pay attention to what YOU CAN ACTUALLY CONTROL..

JMHO.. No Henny Penny attitude regards..

Gooser​


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Pneumonia has been called the "Old mans friend" for a long time..


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Ever had Pneumonia? I have. Ain't no friend of mine! -Paul


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

MooseGooser said:


> Pneumonia has been called the "Old mans friend" for a long time..


Not the kind of "friend" I'm looking for.

But there are worse ways to die.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Keith Stroyan said:


> Not the kind of "friend" I'm looking for.
> 
> But there are worse ways to die.


Better ones too. When I was a young man a business associate of my father’s told him, about end of life, that he hoped to be shot dead by a jealous husband when he was 85.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

paul young said:


> Ever had Pneumonia? I have. Ain't no friend of mine! -Paul


More times than I can count on my fingers and toes..

Sickly kid.. Gasping for air to breath like a fish outa water... because of asthma .. would turn to infection ,spread to lungs.. Mom smoked 3 packs a day anyways.. 

Being hopelessly kept alive on a ventilator,, Personally I would welcome peacefully falling asleep,, and making amends...

But,, If you take the advice given today,, you have an excellent chance, not to get there..
Most people will survive this..
Just work hard, not to get it ,,or spread it.. Whats so hard to comprehend??


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

I hope that people giving advice about COVID-19 on the RTF are actually qualified to do so.

Otherwise, I'm tired.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Renee P. said:


> I hope that people giving advice about COVID-19 on the RTF are actually qualified to do so.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm tired.



Most here are only repeating what the Doctors,and expert on the virus are telling the populace!

Go take a Nap!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Better Yet!Go wash your hands,,or find a elderly neighbor that cant get outa the house,, you can grocery shop for.. while you shop for yourself..consolidated trip!


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Kenneth Niles Bora said:


> It's a case-by-case thing for me. The one man one truck electrician and plumber who come and work I have no problem with. The big mega car dealership who says they will inspect my truck as long as I own it for free. Then charges me $25 minimum hourly rate to change that little light bulb next to my registration plate. I have had a problem with that for years. My brother is an automotive technician. He has told me he can make his dealership 12 to 16 billable hours during his eight hour shift. Of course he is paid for 8 hours. And branching off, while this new virus is widespread and will kill people. In the long run more of us are going to die from the bacon cheeseburger with maple balsamic caramelized onions I just made for my lunch. Or from goosers Pop-Tarts. Due to heart disease and diabetes. Than this covid-19 will end up killing. Yet the unbridled hysteria reigns supreme!


Fair enough, and I agree and would put EE in the " one man truck " category. 

( your lunch sounds GREAT !!)


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

It's Sunday, and if you'll indulge me, let me get a little philosophical or spiritual. Sometimes (all the time, really) God is kinder to me than I deserve. Where would I want to isolate myself if I had to??? Probably... oh, I don't know... on some of the best retriever training grounds in the world, maybe. Bingo. Prayer answered before I even knew to offer it. I think it's what the theologians call "God's good Providence." 

I'm stuck out here in TX on the grounds that were intended for the National this fall, surrounded by friends that were going to be offering pre-National training. But then, I'm also 70 years of age and have a little bit of baseline lung disease and am post cancer treatment. 

Lest the social distancing and isolation make you prone to anxiety... can I suggest you google Psalm 46 and read what you find, asking God to help you soak it in a bit. 

And at the same time, Albert Camus wasn't wrong when he wrote The Plague. We struggle on against the invisible enemy regardless of the predictable, inevitable outcome. 

I think the existentialist and the Psalmist both provide needed perspectives.


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> My wife (70) and I (74) have medical problems, hers worse than mine. It is distressing when some trivialize the threat of this virus when you consider that shaking the wrong hand or being in line at the supermarket behind the wrong person could literally be the beginning of the end of your life. We live in a rural area, I have quit doing anything away from home other than the essential of grocery shopping and training my dogs with 2 or 3 friends in similar circumstances. We still have to see doctors for ongoing problems and take measures to protect ourselves to the extent that we can. It is going to be a long several months and even given good health our lifestyle is likely permanently altered. Urge your friends and family members to protect themselves, their life literally depends on it. I hope the worst case scenario does not come to pass, good luck to all.


Ed, I am 76 and have been treated for diabetes for the last 20 years. I take no prescription medicines now other than insulin. I live alone on about 200 acres, mostly in cropland but about 10 acres and a tech pond to train my dogs. I also have access to about another 400-500 acres to train. Yesterday I trained with 3 of my friends and today I worked 2 pups that are starting T work. 

I pay great attention to Dr. Birx and Dr. Fauci that have been with the CDC for over 40 years. Their tenure includes the advent of HIV which was of great concern for dentists. The result of inaccurte and unreliable tests was that strict rules and regulations were implemented to avoid these errors. I feel certain that is one of the reasons for a small number of tests initially available. If you had watched carefully, Dr. Birx when asked about increasing tests, one could see that she was highly skeptical as to the results. She even stated that the guidlines for increased testing were suspended and tests would now be automanted. She closed with the sentence "We will see". I will not be surprised if these new tests, are more harmful than beneficial. Much better to fire a rifle shot than a shotgun. I have watched carefully the actions of the CDC over the last 40 years because of HIV. Like you, I do not want to see the issue trivialized, nor do I want to see such hyperbole that a panic occurs such that masks and other supplies are not available for healthcare providers. I pay no attention to NPR, Washington Post or FOX, or any other group of reporters on the issue. I pay attention to the doctors that have 40 years dealing with issues of public health. 

I think that you are doing exactly what you should. But you might also consider what should be done if one of you exhibits symtoms that might indicate infection of any virus. I do not want to shorten my life a single second but I also want to take advantage of every second of life. Like you, I need to go to the grocedry store. i am thinking about going around 2am in the morning, hoping to avoid a crowd. 

I have limited issues to only a few but if there are any questions, just ask


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Ahhh the grocery store

Here! I can only talk about here and where I lived two years ago.. We put in a grocery list on line to City Market (King Soopers) They shop,,fill the order, contact us electronically,and give us an appointment time to pull up to a receiving area,where they bring you groceries out, load them in your car,and charge your credit card with a hand reader..

We do this 1 every three weeks..

MINIMAL Contact,,and VERY convenient..

There is a protected border at our doorway of the house.. Packaging of groceries from the store is removed and go straight in the trash, they do not come in the house.. Food is placed in our containers, and refrigerated or frozen..

We are not very social people, so our way of life hasn't changed much..
we can view movies in our home,, we a have 133 channels on pur boob tube!!  we SELDOM go out to eat! Food is MUCH better at home.. A Big Green egg is a wonderful tool..

This lifestyle is why we moved! This is what we wanted! A slower pace... Less hectic..

We are very happy! and give many Thanks to the man upstairs...

Gooser




I fill the cars with Gas (use very little now) during off hours at the local city market station that I get a grocery discount with..I wear a blue nitril glove on the pump handel hand,,and throw that glove away when Im done..


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I feel blessed. I will be 80 in June. Last Wednesday I just completed my annual physical. My back issues aside, I don't have any underlying medical conditions. My white cell count is good as is my lung function. Yet I limit my exposure. Last Friday I trained with my group (7). I kept a good six feet from all. I wore rubber gloves when handling birds and bumpers. I only ran one dog. It was very cold and I spent most of the time in my pickup drinking coffee. My son came over Sat and I threw some marks for him in the park in our neighborhood. 
When it finally dries out I'll return to training by myself at my grounds. 
Otherwise I'm staying home.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Don't you folks have other interests than Dogs??? Don't get me wrong,, I love my dog as much as the next guy,, I like to train,, but MAN,, there are other activities I busy myself with!!

Change your furnace filter,, paint a wall. tie some flies, load some ammo, clean a gun or 20.. . Do maintenance on them fancy catapults you all own.. 

HUG YOUR WIFE!! GASP!!!!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Hell! Even try a Kale salad!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I have a very close friend who is nurse. They have 30 people admitted with confirmed Corona with 2 in the ICU...one in their 20’s and one in their 70’s. Both are on ventilators and very sick.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Sabireley said:


> I have a very close friend who is nurse. They have 30 people admitted with confirmed Corona with 2 in the ICU...one in their 20’s and one in their 70’s. Both are on ventilators and very sick.



This is what's important! Dogs,,, Hunt Tests Field trials, are trivial.. God bless your friend.. and prayers for the sick..

We ALL have to do our part... If staying home is a real help,, so be it..


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Moose, I think you and Wayne both are being careful. I did see where a whistleblower said there was a violation of protocol when escorting passengers, some known to have the virus. I thought the distance was 3 meters and settled on 10 feet. Obviously the farther the better and no matter what , the distance will be violated at times. 

I am particular when it comes to brands and especially meats I buy, so I prefer to go to grocery myself. But if there are a number of people in an aisle, then I will simply come back to it hoping it may be empty. I watch for anyone caughing and for small kids which are prone to put things in their mouths. 

I hope all of us ignore the risk under certain circumstances. Only 4 days ago, while leaving the grocery store, I saw a man in a scooter, hit a storm drain which caused him to turn 90 degrees with his footpad going over the curb and sticking in the dirt. I stopped to help him and had to get him out of the scooter and walk him up a slight grass incline to the sidewalk, while I then managed to get his scooter back on the street, hoping he would not fall and then get him back in his scooter. Then I got him on the other side of street where there were no storm drains and he could get to the grocery store. I went home, took a shower aned changed clothes. Hopefully I did not touch either my mouth or eyes. 

As far as eating out, I only do so for social purposes and that has stopped.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I would prooly eat a turd if it was packaged in flamboyant wrapping.. My WIFE on the other hand is VERY picky! The service the local store has is remarkable.. We have been very pleased.. No questionable product whatsoever... NONE we have done this now here for two years.. we have returned NOTHING!! Quite pleased..


If stuff has to be subbed. and it is subbed with a higher price product,, the lower price products price is charged to you..


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

MooseGooser said:


> I would prooly eat a turd if it was packaged in flamboyant wrapping.. My WIFE on the other hand is VERY picky! The service the local store has is remarkable.. We have been very pleased.. No questionable product whatsoever... NONE we have done this now here for two years.. we have returned NOTHING!! Quite pleased..
> 
> 
> If stuff has to be subbed. and it is subbed with a higher price product,, the lower price products price is charged to you..


I know Moose. I am a little less than 6'2" and weigh between 195 and 200. Not really fat. I can eat a whole pizza, requiring me to take about 40 units of insulin. My endocrinologist has a heart attack. But he cannot find anything wrong with me so he says don't do it often. Never have had to diet and also no history of diabetes in family. Still have my toes, feet, hands and fingers, but severe neuropathy in legs and feet but good circulation. No more carrying a gun in field walking. Those days are over.


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

caryalsobrook said:


> Moose, I think you and Wayne both are being careful. I did see where a whistleblower said there was a violation of protocol when escorting passengers, some known to have the virus. I thought the distance was 3 meters and settled on 10 feet. Obviously the farther the better and no matter what , the distance will be violated at times.
> 
> I am particular when it comes to brands and especially meats I buy, so I prefer to go to grocery myself. But if there are a number of people in an aisle, then I will simply come back to it hoping it may be empty. I watch for anyone caughing and for small kids which are prone to put things in their mouths.
> 
> ...


Any one that knows you would have expected that.
Since I'm retired now and down to just 4 dogs, when this is over, I'll come train with you.
Stay safe.
MP


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, there is much to digest in this thread. I will be eighty in August and have two young dogs that were 
going to be trained for competitions this year. The competition part does not look like it will happen. 

My wife (two years younger) and I did not smoke or drink when we met in college. This was not normal 
for most in college back then. The plan was to live long and prosper. That expression definitely dates us. 
The thing that gripes me is even though we followed that path is this deadly virus may render our lifestyle 
meaningless. Then again maybe it makes us more capable of surviving what we will probably not totally
avoid. 

As I wrote this, a song from the past surfaced and for kicks I did a search on YouTube. "Stayin' Alive" is 
still a cool song. It was somewhat ironic given the lifestyles of the BG's. 

Staying alive is going to be a serious issue for most this year. 

Practicing a lot of new conditioned responses.....cleaner hands regards, Jim


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

KwickLabs said:


> Well, there is much to digest in this thread. I will be eighty in August and have two young dogs that were
> going to be trained for competitions this year. The competition part does not look like it will happen.
> 
> My wife (two years younger) and I did not smoke or drink when we met in college. This was not normal
> ...


You still have Two Nice Dogs!! Competition or not!

Jim... You and your wife stay safe, and take care of yourselves..

Gooser


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Mike Perry said:


> Any one that knows you would have expected that.
> Since I'm retired now and down to just 4 dogs, when this is over, I'll come train with you.
> Stay safe.
> MP


Don't wait Mike. Come on.


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

KwickLabs said:


> Well, there is much to digest in this thread. I will be eighty in August and have two young dogs that were
> going to be trained for competitions this year. The competition part does not look like it will happen.
> 
> My wife (two years younger) and I did not smoke or drink when we met in college. This was not normal
> ...


I can undeerstand your delima. The Grand has been cancelled and the Central Ky. HT has been cancelled. There is a good friend who is a pro that summers in Ohio and he has been so kind as to allow me to come up and train with him and run a few HTs'. It looks like so much for the tests but if he still plans on training there, I'm game. I even was thinking about continuing on to Conneticut and renew a couple of acquantinances frommy days in the 60's when I worked for IBM and also run a HT and make friends with those there. My goal now is to make changes of plans but not let this problem control me. I lplan on not wasting a second and not losing a second. Good luck to you whatever you decide.


----------



## T-bone (Jul 15, 2009)

I understand the beliefs that COVID-19 isn't as bad as everyone says. I don't agree but I get it. I work in a hospital and am hands-on with this. I knew what I was getting into when I set on my career path and have had to get into PPE many times over. It's part of the job when dealing with some viruses/infections. However, it's frustrating that so many people think nothing of this. Yes, I am doing my job and know the risks - but should those risks rise exponentially just because the public doesn't want to abide by some fairly doable recommendations? People keep telling me how hard it must be to work in healthcare right now. It's the same as always, we're just dealing with nasty virus and a percentage of the public who think they know better than the scientists. COVID-19 is just as eager to survive as you are and will do every thing in its power to do so. 

What I don't understand is the toilet paper hoarding - it's not norovirus 

On a bright note - today I spent a wonderful day training my firecracker. We've been working hard and it's really paying off. That QAA is getting closer ....


----------



## Big Chief (Feb 4, 2018)

T-bone said:


> I understand the beliefs that COVID-19 isn't as bad as everyone says. I don't agree but I get it. I work in a hospital and am hands-on with this. I knew what I was getting into when I set on my career path and have had to get into PPE many times over. It's part of the job when dealing with some viruses/infections. However, it's frustrating that so many people think nothing of this. Yes, I am doing my job and know the risks - but should those risks rise exponentially just because the public doesn't want to abide by some fairly doable recommendations? People keep telling me how hard it must be to work in healthcare right now. It's the same as always, we're just dealing with nasty virus and a percentage of the public who think they know better than the scientists. COVID-19 is just as eager to survive as you are and will do every thing in its power to do so.
> 
> What I don't understand is the toilet paper hoarding - it's not norovirus
> 
> On a bright note - today I spent a wonderful day training my firecracker. We've been working hard and it's really paying off. That QAA is getting closer ....


Thank you for your service.


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

T-bone said:


> I understand the beliefs that COVID-19 isn't as bad as everyone says. I don't agree but I get it. I work in a hospital and am hands-on with this. I knew what I was getting into when I set on my career path and have had to get into PPE many times over. It's part of the job when dealing with some viruses/infections. However, it's frustrating that so many people think nothing of this. Yes, I am doing my job and know the risks - but should those risks rise exponentially just because the public doesn't want to abide by some fairly doable recommendations? People keep telling me how hard it must be to work in healthcare right now. It's the same as always, we're just dealing with nasty virus and a percentage of the public who think they know better than the scientists. COVID-19 is just as eager to survive as you are and will do every thing in its power to do so.
> 
> What I don't understand is the toilet paper hoarding - it's not norovirus
> 
> On a bright note - today I spent a wonderful day training my firecracker. We've been working hard and it's really paying off. That QAA is getting closer ....


I think there has been both over alarm and also under alarm. You can correct me if I am wrong, but have you seen a lack of supplies such as masks, antiseptic soap and other needed supplies, until the mass histeria that has also been generated? When I see all these people walking around wearing masks and healthcare professionals having to do without, I get upset. Only today, I heard a politician give a range of 40 to 80% for either infected or infected with symptoms or hospitalized. I can't remember the situation he was reporting but I do believe he might as well used 0-100% as a prediction. Both are about equally relevant. 

It would be nice if Trump eliminated the pronoun "I" from his vocabulary. "We" sounds much better. When testing was at a minumum, a reporter asked Trump is "he was being selfish by not being tested". 

I am not going to take supplies that our healthcare providers need. I am not about to go to a doctor's office when a call and discussion of any signs and symptoms may suffice and an antibiotic preventing secondary infection is all needed. 

I live in the South where temperature and humidity will begin to rise and hopefully, we will have a pause here. As you say, risk has alwys been acceptable but that you should at least have the proper supplies to best avoid infection. I agree.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I live in Parker Co TX. Yesterday we had our the first case of Chinese virus. Our closest big city Ft. Worth has 14 cases and Tarrant Co has 47 cases. We have been blessed. 
When the area is expanded to all north TX (which includes Dallas) the total is 205 with 4 deaths.


----------



## Twin Willows Labs (Feb 4, 2014)

I am still surprised by the number of people out and about living their lives as normal. The few times I've been out recently, I've worn gloves or pulled my sleeve over my hand to open doors or push a cart. I've gotten so many strange looks. Count me in the group which, early on, wasn't terribly concerned about this as a pandemic. I have an aunt with a PhD in epidemiology, and she began sharing some actual data with translations into lay man's terms. It's quite eye opening. In the best case scenario, the number of ICU beds will ONLY be overwhelmed by 800% within the next 5-9 months. A more acute spike could see 2000% or greater demand-to-capacity. The piece that many are not talking about, which is flat scary, is the direct cause of death. Most believe that it is complications from pneumonia, and that may be the case for some. However, those that die "rapidly" after seemingly stabilizing (not improving) after 10+ days are actually dying from rapid onset acute myocarditis. Essentially the heart begins to swell so much it can't pump effectively. My mother has been a sonographer for 40 years and saw her first COVID patient last week. She said she's never seen anything like it. Not a pleasant way to go.

Half-jokingly, the real point of no return for my perception of the situation was the closing of the bars here in Wisconsin. At least they outlasted the casinos in Vegas.

Aside: If you are in the at-risk group, and you can find a surgical mask to wear, wear it in public. Outside of a laboratory setting, there is nothing proving that an N95 respirator is any more effective than a standard surgical mask, which is more readily available. Also, if you don't already have HEPA filters on everything, get them. They are almost 100% effective in filtering the virus particles.

Sources for all statements are available upon request.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

https://www.webmd.com/lung/coronavirus#2

I think people screaming for testing, really don't understand that if you do contract the Virus, there is nothing really that can be done.. You will be told to quarantine yourself.. maybe in a room in your house away from family members.. It will be up to you to treat the effects ,just like a common cold or flu.. there is no medicine to be prescribed to kill the virus.. So,, YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO GO OUT! and be sick on top of that.. Personally,, Id rather have to stay home healthy,, and play with interesting things that keep my mind busy,instead of feeling rough, and blowing my nose till it falls off my face!..not to mention passing it on to a loved one ,just because I was to arrogant to stay home in the first place..

Only time hospitals , or doctor treatment will be involved is if your system cant fight the virus off on its own,,and some sort of respiratory infection starts, that can be treated with antibiotics.. If enough people contract the virus,,and their systems cant fight it off,,then the Hospital will be over run.. another reason to stay home as to not help spread the virus..

Don't be an arrogant ass! If you are the type that only considers yourself,, maybe,, for once in your self important life,, consider others..

JMHO,about the way I view this situation.. I have an uncanny ability to be typically wrong about things! I pray daily this time its Gooser being typically wrong,and all this turns out to be nothing to worry about..

It truly isn't killing me to stay home.. In fact, it might be saving my own, and many others lives..

Do your part, sacrifice a small bit..​


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

This may help
https://covidactnow.org/


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

EdA said:


> This may help
> https://covidactnow.org/



WOW!!! Reality check!


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

EdA said:


> This may help
> https://covidactnow.org/


Thank you - this shows outcomes from various models. I also liked the video you dug up a few pages back.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

View attachment 81420


Self absorbed Morons!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

View attachment 81422



Karen is at it again!!


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Another good website. https://www.coronavirus.gov/

As a physician I can tell you there is misinformation in this thread.

Buck


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

MooseGooser said:


> View attachment 81420
> 
> 
> Self absorbed Morons!


No not really. Kids being kids and every one of us would be doing the same thing if we were 20 years old again.


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Buck Mann said:


> Another good website. https://www.coronavirus.gov/
> 
> As a physician I can tell you there is misinformation in this thread.
> 
> Buck


I listen to Dr. Birx and Dr. Fauci at the morning press conference. They have been through everything since The HIV beginnings of the 1980's

Thanks for the CDC web site.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

They are definitely the gurus. They just can't cover everything in a press conference. But, everything they say will be accurate.

Buck


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Another good resource is Sirius Radio channel 121


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

polmaise said:


> All our KC registered Test events have been postponed or cancelled in the UK .


In the whole scheme of things , having a test or event cancelled is miniscule to a pandemic . 
Rapidly how life can change in a week ! I can no longer leave my home or be in contact with another person within 6 feet . Only leaving the house for either medical or basic food once per day ...
Or people will die !...including Me


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Reginald said:


> No not really. Kids being kids and every one of us would be doing the same thing if we were 20 years old again.


I and a great many others did not and would not. Neither are most 20 somethings. A few irresponsible idiots do not represent a whole generation simply because they were the news of the day.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Reginald said:


> No not really. Kids being kids and every one of us would be doing the same thing if we were 20 years old again.


No not really. Many of us at that age were in the military serving our country... or doing something productive without putting others including one’s own family members at grave risk.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

polmaise said:


> In the whole scheme of things , having a test or event cancelled is miniscule to a pandemic .
> Rapidly how life can change in a week ! I can no longer leave my home or be in contact with another person within 6 feet . Only leaving the house for either medical or basic food once per day ...
> Or people will die !...including Me



Be safe and well Robert!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Reginald said:


> No not really. Kids being kids and every one of us would be doing the same thing if we were 20 years old again.


When I was 20 years old I was near a beach.
It wasn't in Florida though.


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Buck Mann said:


> They are definitely the gurus. They just can't cover everything in a press conference. But, everything they say will be accurate.
> 
> Buck


Dr. Birx looks awfully tired today and Dr. Fauci is not there. 

Thanks for serius station.


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

Tobias said:


> Be safe and well Robert!


All well ,so far Juli. 
'Don't let the Bar Stewards get you down' 
Hope the pups are well , and mr Green is well looked after by mum . 
We are allowed out once per day for exercise .Dog's love it 
Miss Bernie has been on self isolation for last two weeks , so she has the cleanest house in Scotland (she likes to keep busy) .;-)
The 'Cocker' is driving me nuts , but then what's new . atb stay safe you and yours .
R.


----------



## T-bone (Jul 15, 2009)

Fortunately, the hospital I work at does have supplies of PPE, although we are practicing PPE preservation when possible. Basically that means reusing PPE when it's appropriate and prioritizing imaging/surgery/etc.. Things will get worse before they get better. I've been able to train my dog with a buddy but am not attending my weekly training group. Several in the group are older than me and are definitely in the "at risk" category. I also lead a chemical, biological and radiological emergency response team and am fortunate to have my own PPE that can't be confiscated. Right now I'm spending lots of time correcting myths with employees who are confused about what type of PPE to wear for what procedure (aerosol-generating vs non). I spend a lot of time preparing for a big radiological boom and it feels good to be able to be able to put my PPE expertise to use calming those that are, quite frankly, scared. It also explains why my dog's call name is Neutron ;-)


----------



## maneeshkhan (Apr 7, 2020)

they had out of town judges


----------

